# Aldi Sunday specials



## graduate_owner (6 Sep 2014)

Anyone wanting to buy a Clarke CWL1000 woodturning lathe can get an identical one for £90 from Aldi tomorrow instead of £138 in the Machine Mart catalogue. From what I've read I don't think they are a worthwhile tool, despite being advertised as 'Easy to set up and use, this is just the job for hobby enthusiasts and for more advanced wood turning and woodworking projects, giving you a smooth, reliable performance.' 

K


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (6 Sep 2014)

And with the Chinese plasticine chisel set you have everything you need to put you off turning for life!! (hammer)


----------



## JimB (7 Sep 2014)

I wouldn't advise anyone to buy a cheapo but it's what I started on together with a set of cheap chisels. A couple of the chisels were indeed plasticine but the others weren't too bad. I didn't buy it so wasn't expecting too much and rather than putting me off turning it did the opposite. Now I use 'proper' lathes and tools.


----------



## Lons (7 Sep 2014)

There are two sides to this and it depends really on the personality of the newbie.
I know people who spent a fortune and used the machinery just a few times but those same people tend to do that with most things they try. I own a beautiful Cowells 90ME metal lathe with all the trimmings which was gifted to me by one such gent  my gain but it cost him £2400 and used only a very few times.
Others will improvise and experiment then move forward if they enjoy what they are doing. If you spend £90 and hate turning at least yo haven't lost too much and will get a chunk back when you sell.

I started as a young teenager with a B&D drill powered lathe, 3 cheap chisels and managed to make some reasonable work which inspired me to save like crazy and buy decent equipment. I did a lot of paper rounds and spud picking jobs to get that :lol: 

Bob


----------



## finneyb (7 Sep 2014)

Lons":2upz6efa said:


> I started as a young teenager with a B&D drill powered lathe, 3 cheap chisels and managed to make some reasonable work which inspired me to save like crazy and buy decent equipment. I did a lot of paper rounds and spud picking jobs to get that :lol:
> 
> Bob



Axminster has a drill powered lathe for £50 which beats Lidl provided you can pick up some tools cheaply. http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-dr ... ning-lathe

Brian


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (7 Sep 2014)

From the perspective of a turner with no money, I would have bitten Aldi's hand off for one of these before I got my first lathe. I was lucky enough to get mine from freecycle. I did buy a cheapo set of chinese tools though, and almost came a cropper because of a combination of the poor quality steel and my lack of skill. It wasn't all the tools. I did however, manage to snap the roughing gouge. I was left with the handle while the business end bounced off'f my face shield.
Since getting my first lathe and subsequently recycling it vis freecycle, I have seen a vast number of these lathes on Gumtree advertised as "hardly used" for around the £50 mark.
I do believe, and stand to be corrected if wrong, that the headstock spindle thread is an odd size and as such getting faceplates/chucks etc. is very difficult. I also believe, under the same caveat, that the banjo/toolrest assembly is of poor quality and liable to movement and/or bending in use.

All that said, if I was back in the absolute beginner stage, would I buy one knowing what I know now? Probably. I think it is a good staging post for those of us with little or no money who have always fancied a go at turning. I would however recommend buying better tools. I noticed a vast improvement in my ability following my upgrade to Axminster and Faithful entry level tools. (My ½" bowl gouge cost more than my first set of tools) I believe this was due to confidence and the tools keeping a half decent edge longer.


----------



## graduate_owner (7 Sep 2014)

My first attempt at turning was on a black and decker attachment too. Truly awful, what with the noise and the blast of cooling air from the drill. Not a pleasant way of turning and not at all enjoyable. Then I managed to get hold of my Myford ML8. What a difference. I'm happy with my ML8 for spindle work and my graduate bowl lathe for faceplate turning, together with an evolution chuck and O'Donnell jaws. 

K


----------



## andersonec (7 Sep 2014)

I wonder what this guy would say if you freecycled one of those 'cheapo' lathes his way?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnv0DAR_gWA

Andy


----------



## Woodmonkey (7 Sep 2014)

andersonec":bl7zl3w1 said:


> I wonder what this guy would say if you freecycled one of those 'cheapo' lathes his way?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnv0DAR_gWA
> 
> Andy



Wow that's quite upsetting, he's better at using the skew with his foot then I am with my hands


----------

